# حصريا كورس فيديو عمليا لتزييت محركات الاحتراق الداخلى



## captainhass (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

كل عام و أنتم بخير

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله سوف تجدون

دورة عملية مكونة من 19 فيديو 
تشرح دورة التزييت فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى و زيوت التزييت

و الفيديوهات حقيقية ترى كل شىء أمامك و أحيانا قطاعات داخلية

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع

الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Lubrication system/index.php

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (1 ديسمبر 2009)

وين ردودكم ياشباب و لا ما عجبكم الموضوع​


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع جيد و مفيد ..............................بارك الله فيك.............................وفقك الله لمايحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## rasmi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mer3y (1 ديسمبر 2009)

captainhass قال:


> وين ردودكم ياشباب و لا ما عجبكم الموضوع​



كيييييييف ماعجبنا؟؟؟؟
سلمت ايدك موضوع مفيد


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة

و أتمنى ان تكونوا استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع قد أعجبكم

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## d_a_w_i (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ما عجبنا ؟؟؟
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك موضوع قيم ومفيد للغاية


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على الردود

و اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظن طلاب العلم دائما ان شاء الله
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ، ومشاركة ايجابية ، بارك الله فيك ، ونريد المزيد دائما وبالتوفيق .


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> موضوع جيد ، ومشاركة ايجابية ، بارك الله فيك ، ونريد المزيد دائما وبالتوفيق .


 
يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على ردودوكم الطيبة و مشاركاتكم الفعالة​


----------



## سمير شربك (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لاأستطيع إيجاد الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العاافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد
وفق الله طلاب العلم و الأمة الاسلامية جمعاء لما يحبه و يرضاه​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انتهز عمرك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## hafiz1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

hafiz1 قال:


> thank u



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان أكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رفعت سلطان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> موضوع جيد ، ومشاركة ايجابية ، بارك الله فيك ، ونريد المزيد دائما وبالتوفيق .



يعطيك العافية
كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​ ​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استمتعتم بهذا الكورس ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## captainhass (25 يناير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
> :7::7::7::7::7:​
> بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
> ...


* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​​
*​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادة طلاب العلم​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
شكرا من القلب


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

safety113 قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير
> شكرا من القلب




يعطيك الف عافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (19 فبراير 2010)

متى سنعيد المجد لأمتنا مثل سابق عهدها أيام الخلافة العثمانية؟؟​


----------



## niltre (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

niltre قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك خيرا



يعطيك العافية

و جزتكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (25 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## captainhass (18 مارس 2010)

stoon2010 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور
> هندسة السيارات


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## asmama (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
نريد المزيد من المعلومات 
وشكراً


----------



## asmama (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم يا اخوانى 
انا مسرور بالانضمام الى منتدى المهندسين العرب
واتمنا ان اكون من المفيدين والمستفيدين
وشكراً


----------



## asmama (2 مايو 2010)

حصريا كورس فيديو عمليا لتزييت محركات الاحتراق الداخلى
كيف احصل عليه 
انا جديد على ال نت


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكى العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع هام شكراااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (4 مايو 2010)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> موضوع هام شكراااااااااااا



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله خير
لعلك حققت الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (11 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (18 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع المتواضع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## mazenk15 (3 يونيو 2010)

يامال العافية على هالمقطع


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

mazenk15 قال:


> يامال العافية على هالمقطع





جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (20 يونيو 2010)

حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (1 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------

